# Solved: Automated date script



## usmc-ratman (Aug 6, 2004)

System: WinXP and Win98SE

I need help with a script or vbcode that will automatically backup a file or files daily. The current format (so that I can identify the date it was backed up) is: date-filename.bak (ie. 040831-filename.bak).

I would prefer the date be generated automatically, but if there is a dialog box that appears so that the user enters the date manually, that would be fine also.

This particular need is going to be used as an intermediate step to the weekly backups of the datafiles, and is not intended to take the place of the full backup procedure. But I need a step in there incase the the file becomes corrupt, and the user does not know it until several days later, they can go back one or two days, not an entire week, to use as a starting point on the data.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Thank you.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Are these files all in the same Folder? Another idea would be to create a new folder and name it as the date and time + Backup. The system can get the time and date easily. That's not a problem. 

Then copy the current files into that folder and preface the filename with Backup or not. Did you want to create a log of the files and their original locations in the folder too?

Do you have any code already started? If so, please post it.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Dim strFileName, nDate
nDate= Replace(Date(),"/", "")
strFilename = Cstr(nDate) & ".bak"

This will generate a date formatted named backup. It almost looks like you are trying to rename the files instead of doing an actual backup.


----------



## usmc-ratman (Aug 6, 2004)

Mosaic1 said:


> _ Q1: Are these files all in the same Folder? _
> _ Q2: Did you want to create a log of the files and their original locations in the folder too?_
> _ Q3: Do you have any code already started?_


 A1: The files are in the same folder, specifically there are two files that need to be done daily. Having it create a folder named as the date, and then copying the two files into that folder would probably work great. I'd be more than satified with that. The time stamp is really not necessary either. And since each date a new folder was created, it probably would not be necessary to rename the file name or extention.
A2: No log is necessary.
A3: Don't have any code, don't really know much about it (i.e. illiterate).

To Rockn -- Thanks for code snippet and your input, but because I'm new to coding/programming I don't have a clue what to do with it, or how to execute it. I appreciate it though. :up:


----------



## Fredledingue (Aug 22, 2003)

What about...

If 12:00:00 = Time Then
script to backup the files 
End If

Everyday at 12'o clock it will perform the back up.

BackUpFileName = "MyBackUp" & Replace(Date, "/", "") & ".zip" (or ".bak")


----------



## Fredledingue (Aug 22, 2003)

I took this script for some VBS website. I didn't use it yet. you can have a look:

 Backup Files (copy) With Logging Version 2... ( Vbscript )

Author: Tom Hingston

Description: 
This script backs up (copies) folders or files to a preset backup location and logs that last 5 backup files. This is an improvement on an earlier script I submitted that only copied folder (not files).

Script:

'Tom's Cool Backup Script 16 JAN 2001
'Written by Tom Hingston of http://cheqsoft.com
'
'This script copies all the files that are new or have changed, 
'to the backup folder specified by BackupPath. 
'It also logs the files copied from the last 5 backups to C:\Backuplog.txt
'
'INSTRUCTIONS
'You need to change settings in 2 places below... Setting 1 is where to 
'backup to; Setting 2 is what to backup. There is optional Setting 3 which
'allows you to exclude some sub-folders from within the folders being backed up.
'
'All file/folder paths need to be inside speech marks "Like this" 
'or otherwise the speech marks need to be empty ""
'
' Learn about VBScript at...
' http://msdn.microsoft.com/scripting/default.htm?/scripting/vbscript/
'====================

'====================
'SETTING 1 - WHERE TO BACKUP TO... 
' Set BackupPath 
' BackupPath is the Folder that you want to backup to.... 
' Example1: BackupPath = "H:\Backup"
' Example2: BackupPath = "\\Tom\C\Quality Documents"

BackupPath = "Z:\Backup" ' <-- Set backup path here

'END OF SETTING 1 
'====================

If Wscript.Arguments.Count = 0 Then 'not initiated by dropping folder on it

'====================
'SETTING 2 - FILES AND/OR FOLDERS TO BACKUP...
'
'These are the Files and/or Folders that you want to backup.

Quantity = 20 '<-- This can be increased if MyData(?) increases.
redim MyData(Quantity)

' These are the Folders that you want to backup... 
' EXAMPLE: MyData(1) = "C:\Data"

MyData(1) = "C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Microsoft\Outlook Express" '<-- Set these
MyData(2) = "E:\Tom"
MyData(3) = "C:\clpbdexp.ini"
MyData(4) = "E:\Pics"
MyData(5) = "C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Favorites"
MyData(6) = "C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Microsoft\Address Book"
MyData(7) = "E:\Misc"
MyData(8) = "D:\Program Files\PADGen\Chequers_Software"
MyData(9) = "D:\Program Files\MusicMatch\MusicMatch Jukebox\Playlist"
MyData(10) = "C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\GlobalSCAPE\CuteFTP\sm.dat"
MyData(11) = ""
MyData(12) = "F:\CatBackup"
MyData(13) = "D:\Program Files\Setup Generator Pro\Projects"
MyData(14) = "E:\Catrina"
MyData(15) = "C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\MailWasher\Blacklist.txt"
MyData(16) = "C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\MailWasher\Filters.txt"
MyData(17) = "D:\Program Files\ICQ\2000b"
MyData(18) = ""
MyData(19) = ""
MyData(20) = ""

'END OF SETTING 2
'====================

Else
redim MyData(1)
MyData(1) = Wscript.Arguments(0) 'was initiated by dropping folder on it
Quantity = 1
End If

'====================
'SETTING 3 - FOLDERS TO EXCLUDE... (optional)
'
'These are Sub-Folders within the folders being backed up, 
'that you can Exclude from the backup.
'EXAMPLE: Excl_Data(1) = "C:\Data\Kids files"

Excl_Quantity = 5 '<-- This can be increased if Excl_Data(?) increases.
redim Excl_Data(Excl_Quantity)

Excl_Data(1) = "" '<-- Set these if required
Excl_Data(2) = ""
Excl_Data(3) = ""
Excl_Data(4) = ""
Excl_Data(5) = ""

'END OF SETTING 3
'====================

set fso = CreateObject("Scripting.FileSystemObject")

strScript = WScript.ScriptFullName
strScript = fso.GetFileName( strScript )
strScript = left( strScript, len(strScript) - 4 )

StartMe = msgbox("Welcome to Tom's Cool Backup script." & vbcrlf & vbcrlf & _
"Backing up to " & BackupPath & " (" & strScript & ")" & vbcrlf & vbcrlf & _
"Would you like to start your backup now ?" , 33, "Tom's Cool Backup Script " & " - " & strScript )
if StartMe = 2 then 'cancelled
wscript.quit
End if

count = 0
dim arrResults ' array to store results in
redim arrResults(0)

If right(BackupPath, 1) <> "\" then
BackupPath = BackupPath & "\" 'inserts the slash as it is required later
End If

call CheckPath

if not fso.folderExists ( BackupPath ) then
fso.CreateFolder( BackupPath )
end if

'sets drv for MakeFolderPath
If left(BackupPath , 1) = "\" then 'network
for ss = 1 to len(BackupPath )
strCh = mid(BackupPath , ss, 1)
if strCh = "\" then countslash = countslash + 1
if countslash = 3 then 
drv = ss + 3 
end if
next 'ss
if not countslash >= 3 then msgbox "Error in script relative to network path"
else 'local drive letter
drv = 5
End If

For i = 1 to Quantity 
If MyData(i) <> "" then

if fso.DriveExists( MyData(i) ) Then 'it is a drive
call backup( MyData(i) )

elseif fso.folderExists(MyData(i)) then 'it is a folder
call MakeFolderPath( BackupPath & right(MyData(i), len(MyData(i))-3 ) )
call backup( MyData(i) )

elseif fso.fileExists(MyData(i)) then 'it is a file
call FileBackup( MyData(i) )

else 'not a drive or folder or file
msgbox MyData(i) & vbcrlf & vbcrlf & "This file/folder does not appear to exist" & _
vbcrlf & "Please ensure you have typed it correctly or that" & vbcrlf & _
"you have not moved, renamed or deleted it.", 48, "File or Folder Error"
end if

End If
Next 'i

strlog = "-------" & vbnewline & "Backup on " & now() & vbnewline
strlog = strlog & join(arrResults, vbnewline) & vbnewline & "= " & count & " files copied to " & BackupPath & vbnewline & vbnewline
call logresults ( strlog )

ViewLog = msgbox("Backup to " & BackupPath & " Completed..." & vbnewline & "There were " & count & " files copied" &_
vbnewline & "Would you like to view the backup log now ?", vbyesno + 32 + 256, "Tom's Cool Backup Script")
if ViewLog = 6 then 'yes
Set WshShell = WScript.CreateObject( "WScript.Shell" )
WshShell.Run ("""C:\Backuplog.txt""") 'open log file
end if

Set WshShell = nothing
set fso = nothing
wscript.quit

'----------------
'Performes the actual copying if required
Sub Backup( mypath )

if ExcludeF( mypath ) = False then
Set fldr = fso.GetFolder( myPath )
'Set fc = fldr.Files
For Each f in fldr.Files
DoEvents
If not fso.folderExists( BackupPath & right(myPath, len(myPath)-3 )) then
call MakeFolderPath( BackupPath & right(myPath, len(myPath)-3 ))
End if 
If fso.DriveExists( mypath ) Then 'it is a drive
backfolder = BackupPath 
else 'it is a folder
backfolder = BackupPath & right(fldr, len(fldr)-3 ) & "\"
end if

ext = right(Lcase(f.name), 3) '-------
' FILE TYPES NOT TO BACK UP
'-------
if ext <> "tmp" then

backupfile = backfolder & f.name

If fso.fileExists( backupfile ) then
if fso.GetFile(f).DateLastModified > fso.GetFile(backupfile).DateLastModified then
fso.CopyFile f, backfolder, true
count = count + 1
ReDim Preserve arrResults(count)
arrResults(count) = f
end if
Else 'does not yet exist in backup
fso.CopyFile f, backfolder, true
count = count + 1
ReDim Preserve arrResults(count)
arrResults(count) = f
End if
end if ' if ext.. that checked for filetype
DoEvents

Next 'f1

For Each Folder In fldr.SubFolders
Call Backup(Folder)
Next 'Folder

End if 'ExcludeF( mypath ) = False
End Sub

'-----------------
'performs the actual copying of Files if the path was a file - not folder
Sub FileBackup( myFile )

set f = fso.GetFile( myFile )
backupfile = BackupPath & f.name

If fso.fileExists( backupfile ) then 'already exists in backup
if fso.GetFile(f).DateLastModified > fso.GetFile(backupfile).DateLastModified then
fso.CopyFile f, BackupPath , true
count = count + 1
ReDim Preserve arrResults(count)
arrResults(count) = f
end if
Else 'does not yet exist in backup
fso.CopyFile f, BackupPath , true
count = count + 1
ReDim Preserve arrResults(count)
arrResults(count) = f
End if 'fso.fileExists( backupfile ) then

End Sub

'------------------
'if the folder does not yet exist in the backup path, make it.
Sub MakeFolderPath( myfolder ) 
For x = drv to len( myFolder )
MyChr = mid( myFolder , x, 1)
if mychr = "\" then
xfolder = left(myfolder, x-1)
if not fso.folderExists ( xFolder ) then
fso.CreateFolder( xFolder )
end if
end if
Next 'x
if not fso.folderExists ( myFolder ) then
fso.CreateFolder( myFolder )
end if
End sub

'----------------
'function that writes results to the log.txt
Sub LogResults( myText )
myfile = "C:\Backuplog.txt"

Set fso = CreateObject("Scripting.FileSystemObject")
OutFile = "C:\#temp#.txt"
set textstream = fspenTextFile(myFile,1,true)
Set OutStream=fso.CreateTextFile(OutFile,True)

OutStream.WriteLine( mytext )

Do until textstream.AtEndOfStream 'writes existing text to temp file
OneLine = textstream.ReadLine
OutStream.WriteLine(oneline)
if instr(Oneline, "----") then 'finds start of each backup log
logcount = logcount + 1
if logcount >= 5 then
exit do
end if
end if
Loop

textstream.close
OutStream.Close
fso.CopyFile OutFile, myfile, true
fso.DeleteFile OutFile
End Sub

'----------------

Function ExcludeF(qF)
'On error resume next
for q = 1 to Excl_Quantity
if right(Excl_Data(q), 1) = "\" then 
Excl_Data(q) = left(Excl_Data(q), len(Excl_Data(q))-1) 'removes last \
end if

If lcase(qF) = lcase(Excl_Data(q)) then
ExcludeF = True
Exit Function
End if
Next 'q

ExcludeF = False
End Function

'----------------

Function Excludefolder(qFolder)
'On error resume next
for q = 1 to Excl_Quantity
if right(Excl_Data(q), 1) = "\" then 
Excl_Data(q) = left(Excl_Data(q), len(Excl_Data(q))-1) 'removes last \
end if

If lcase(qFolder) = lcase(Excl_Data(q)) then
Excludefolder = True
Exit Function
End if
Next 'q

Excludefolder = False
End Function

'-------------------

Sub DoEvents
'To cause script delays to allow system to still be used (doevents)
On error resume next
wscript.sleep 1 'milliseconds
End Sub
'-------------------

Sub CheckPath
'To ensure the backup path is not inside a folder being backed up

for p = 1 to Quantity
if not MyData(p) = "" then
if lcase(left(BackupPath , len(MyData(p)))) = lcase(MyData(p)) then
msgbox "You cannot back up a folder to a folder inside it" & vbcrlf &_
"because it will also backup the backup etc." & vbcrlf & vbcrlf &_
"Please use a different BackupPath." & vbcrlf & vbcrlf &_
"This backup has been cancelled.", 64, "Error in BackupPath "
wscript.quit
end if 'left(BackupPath , len(MyData(p))) = MyData(p)
end if ' not MyData(p) = ""
next 'p

End Sub
'------------end of script------------


----------



## usmc-ratman (Aug 6, 2004)

Fredledingue said:


> I took this script for some VBS website. I didn't use it yet. you can have a look:
> 
> Backup Files (copy) With Logging Version 2... ( Vbscript )




Fredledingue --> That looks impressive, but could you tell me how to start the code, what do I copy and paste the code in, ect. Like I said in one of the other posts - I am illiterate, but willing to read and learn.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

It's a wsh script. Kind of long winded just to back up certain folders. Why are you attempting this anyway? If you have certain files that need to be backed up and renaming the file in the process. Don't you have backup software that will do it better than a script or batch file? Most newer OS's already have backup utilites that work just fine for basic backups.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Holy smokes. Let's keep it simple. This is not a difficult task. If you put a script in the same folder as the files you will not need much. This will just create a subfolder inside the origianal and then copy the two files into it. BUT for housekeeping you might like to delete any of the backup folders if they are a week old. IOW which have been backed up by the weekly backup. 

If you want to write a script you need to supply the exact path and filenames in question.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Here's a simple example. I wrote a vbs and put it in the C:\ Drive. I have two files named 1.txt and 2.txt also in C:\

This will create a folder named Tuesday, August 31, 2004 so now you have a new folder >> C:\ Tuesday, August 31, 2004 ( if run today).

This script checks first to see if the folder already exists and if so alerts the user and exits. 
If the folder doesn't already exist then it Creates the folder and then copies 1.txt and 2.txt into it.

To create this vbs open Notepad and copy the contents of the code box into it. Name the file as Backups.vbs
Save as type:All files
Save it in the C:\ drive for this example. 
Double click on Backups.vbs to run it.
If you are starting the Computer each day you could add it to the Startups. Or there are other ways to schedule it to run. But yo do not want this eating up a lot of CPU or memory.


```
Dim fso,N
Set fso = Wscript.CreateObject("Scripting.FilesystemObject")
N = FormatDateTime(Date, 1)

If Not fso.FolderExists(N) Then
fso.CreateFolder(N)
fso.CopyFile "1.txt" , N & "\1.txt"
fso.CopyFile "2.txt", N & "\2.txt"
Else MsgBox "Folder already exists"
Wscript.quit
End IF

MsgBox "Done"
```
Ideally, to avoid an error we would also have the script check for the existence of the two files before it tried to copy them to avoid an error. A lot of code is written to prevent an error aborted script. We would also alert the User if either file didn't exist so they could take appropriate action.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

In fact, as I think of it a better idea would be to create a subfolder named BU and add the dated folders into that. Then keep track of the ages of the subfolders there and delete any older than 7 days. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

I decided to write a working version. The lines in the script beginning with an apostrophe are comments. They explain to you,the user, what each section of code does. Rules are the same. Create the script and add it to the C:\ Drive. Create two text files there too, C:\1.txt and C:\2.txt which will be copied to the subfolder created in C:\BU when the script is run. Read it through and see if you understand. All that will be left to do will be to change the location of the script to the actual folder where the two files you want to copy live, and the correct names of the two files you want to copy. Possibly the message boxes used to alert the user if there is a problem too.


```
Dim fso, N , f , directory, fc, f1 ,msg
Set fso = Wscript.CreateObject("Scripting.FilesystemObject")
N = FormatDateTime(Date, 1)

'Ascertain if both files you want to copy exist.
'If not, then alert the user and quit without copying anything.

If not fso.fileExists("1.txt") then msg = "1.txt missing"
If not fso.fileExists("2.txt") then msg = msg & " " & "2.txt missing"
If msg <> "" then 
MsgBox msg & vbcrlf & "Quitting. No Files Copied." & vbcrlf & "Check with your Supervisor."
Wscript.quit
End if

'See if the BU folder (Where you will create the backup subfolders) exists.
 'If not then create it.

If Not fso.FolderExists("BU") Then
  fso.CreateFolder("BU")
  MsgBox "Creating BU Folder"
End IF


'-----------------------
'Delete any subfolders older than 7 days from the BU folder.

Set directory = fso.GetFolder("BU")
Set fc = directory.SubFolders

    For each f1 in fc
      fso.GetFolder(f1)
      If  DateDiff("d", f1.DateCreated , Now) > 7 Then fso.DeleteFolder(f1) 
    Next

'------------------------


'Check to see if  Today's folder already exists.
'If not, create it and copy the two files.
'If so, then alert the User and end the script.


If Not fso.FolderExists("BU\" & N) Then
  
   fso.CreateFolder("BU\" & N)
   fso.CopyFile "1.txt" , "BU\" & N & "\1.txt"
   fso.CopyFile "2.txt", "BU\" & N & "\2.txt"

   Else MsgBox "Folder already exists." & vbcrlf & "No Files Copied."
   Wscript.quit
End IF

'------------------------


MsgBox "Done"
```


----------



## Fredledingue (Aug 22, 2003)

usmc-ratman

Copy-paste the script in Notepad, save it as BackItUp.vbs (not the vbs extention).
Find this file in Explorer, double-clic on it.

Note, that I never tried this script myself: use it at your own risk. But its by reading examples that I learned scripting.

Here is a script to detect files changed since "n" days. I also didn't try it but I assume it should work.


'Detect files changed since "n" days
'-----------------------------------

Function FilesModifiedSince (FolderSpec, Days)
Dim fso, fc, f, d
Set fso = CreateObject("Scripting.FileSystemObject")
Set fc = fso.GetFolder(FolderSpec).Files
Set d = CreateObject("Scripting.Dictionary")

For Each f in fc
If DateDiff("d", f.DateLastModified, Now) <= Days Then d.Add f, f.DateLastModified
Next
Set fso = Nothing
Set fc = Nothing
Set FilesModifiedSince = d
End function

' Example, get all the files modifed since 5 days
' in the specified directory
Dim a, f

Set f = FilesModifiedSince("c:\dev\work\scripting", 5)
a = f.keys
b = f.items

For i = 0 To f.count - 1
WScript.Echo a(i) & " " & b(i)
Next

Set f = Nothing
WScript.Quit(0)


----------



## guard (Jun 18, 2004)

You could also use the Advanced Snapshot script that comes with ntlib.cmd. This script requires nothing but the builtin commands and utilities present in every installation of Windows NT4, 2000, XP and Server 2003.

The fully commented Cmd Source is here. The help screen is reproduced below.


```
^   =========================================================================
 /~\    Snapshot Advanced Release 2004.03.28 (Free from TheSystemGuard.com!)
/cmd\ =========================================================================

 Create a snapshot backup when a file changes.
_______________________________________________________________________________

TSG_Snapshot [/?] [drive:][path]FileToProtect [SafeLocation] [Interval]

SWITCHES:
 /?    Display this help.

PARAMETERS:        Default values are shown in {}'s
 FileToProtect     A SINGLE file to protect (no wildcards!)
 [SafeLocation]    Folder to hold snapshots          {C:\!Snapshot}
 [Interval]        Minutes between file checks       {5}

ERRORLEVELS:
 0 = Normal or expected finish.
 1 = Help screen was displayed.
 2 = Script exited with a known error.  See %ErrorMsg% for details.
 3 = Script exited with an unspecified error.

NOTES:
 The SafeLocation folder will be created if necessary.

 Interval time DOES NOT include time spent comparing and copying files.
 The Interval counter is reset at the beginning of each waiting period.
 Actual wait time is NOT PRECISE, and can overshoot by several seconds,
 depending upon system load (see the .Wait command).

 If any optional parameter is used, all optional parameters to it's left MUST
 be specified.  For example, to use Interval, also specify SafeLocation.

 All Advanced Scripts (those prefixed with "TSG_") from TheSystemGuard.com
 REQUIRE the Advanced NT/2K/XP/K3 Command Library (ntlib.cmd).  This library
 provides over 200 resources for writing, testing and maintaining RELIABLE
 shell scripts using only the native commands and utilities that are present in
 ALL NT-based operating systems.  Write a script ONCE using ntlib.cmd and your
 script will perform CONSISTENTLY under Windows NT4, 2000, XP and Server 2003!
 Request your FREE copy of the Advanced Library today at (http://ntlib.com).

*******************************************************************************

 Snapshot Expert uses the enlarged "Expert Command Library" (NTCmdLib.cmd),
 enabling many additional command line switches and parameters.  All Expert
 Scripts (those prefixed with "!") are complete, ready-to-run applications
 that do not require any commands or utilities not already present in every
 NT/2K/XP/K3 install.  !Scripts are distributed uncompressed and are fully
 commented so you can quickly fashion them to your specific requirements.

 An example of what you're missing (from the help screen of !Snapshot.cmd):

SWITCHES:   Default values are shown in {}'s
 /C    Compact window during run (size restored at Final Report). {off}
 /FP   FullPath (use the full path of FileToProtect in window title) {name.ext}
 /NV   NoVisual (don't change console colors to reflect operating status) {on}
 /P    Pause (pause console after Final Report) {off}
 /WF   WaitforFile (bypass error if FileToProtect does not exist) {off}

PARAMETERS:        Default values are shown in {}'s
 [Warning_Trigger] Consecutive missed snapshots before warning. {1}
 [Error_Trigger]   Consecutive missed snapshots before error.   {2}
 [MaxSnaps]        Maximum snapshots to take before stopping.  {25}
 [MaxTime]         Maximum time (in minutes) to wait.         {480} (8 hours)

 !Snapshot.cmd provides a color-coded, self-adjusting console window to enable
 at-a-glance monitoring of all running snapshots while using minimum desktop
 real estate.  We also include a ".reg" file to allow right-click access to the
 !Snapshot script from inside Windows Explorer.  Just highlight any file, then
 right-click, and select "Protect with !Snapshot".

 Both the Expert Command Library and !Snapshot are "Almost Free" at $9 or less!
 See (http://TheSystemGuard.com/AlmostFree.asp) for The Almost Free Price List.

 The VERY LATEST KNOWLEDGE pertaining to the Windows NT/2K/XP/K3 command line
 can be found at TheSystemGuard.com.  Check the MasterCatalog often for a
 continually growing collection (http://TheSystemGuard.com/MasterCatalog.asp).
 You'll learn to build RELIABLE and MAINTAINABLE shell scripts that will always
 perform CONSISTENTLY on every Windows NT-based system right out of the box!
 Don't forget our FREE KnowledgeLetter at (http://BoomingOrFuming.com) and...

          Congratulations On Your Decision To RISE ABOVE THE REST!!!
_______________________________________________________________________________

TSG_Snapshot [/?] [drive:][path]FileToProtect [SafeLocation] [Interval]
```


----------



## usmc-ratman (Aug 6, 2004)

Just wanted to say thanks to everyone for their help.
The script written by Mosiac1 is the one that I have been working with, and does exactly what I was needing, and is simple enough for me to tweak.
Great work everyone ! Two :up:
-JR


----------



## edesman (Sep 11, 2004)

This may have just what you are looking for, already pre scripted, complete with renaming the backup to the days date, zipped, compressed, encrypted.

http://www.langa.com/backups/backups.htm


----------

